# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  colorFabb Announces copperFill Filament

## Brian_Krassenstein

For those of you who are fans of colorFabb's bronzeFill filament, you are in luck  Today the company has announced yet another metal infused 3D printer filament called copperFill.  With a bit of a browner, more rustic look than its bronze counterpart, once polish, the new filament is now available for pre-order at a price of €49.95 per 750g spool.  More details on this new filament can be found here: http://3dprint.com/16739/colorfabb-copperfill-filament/

Below is a picture comparing two polished prints.  The left one is made with copperFill, and the right with bronzeFill.

----------


## Feign

Seeing the results of polishing the print in a rock tumbler makes me wonder how well it would do with vapor smoothing with Ethyl Acetate.

Also...  _Oh man do I want some of this_.

----------


## Assaf

has anyone tried printing colorfabb with the Makerbot Gen5 3d Printers?

----------


## car3less

I wonder if this would work on Up! Plus 2 printer. Because I tried woodFill filament and it works, but sadly bronzeFill doesn't.  :Frown:   Anyone else who tried these on Up?

----------


## curious aardvark

the copper filament is fascinating. 
If you don't sand and polish it it actually looks and feels like rough earthernware pottery. 

A genuine dual purpose filament. 

We had problems differentiating the polished product  from the bronze on their stand at the show. 

But the unpolished stuff would make great pots and vases as you'd think they were genuine pottery.

IT's not cheap but given the dual usage, I think it'd be worth the money.

----------


## wpilgrim

> has anyone tried printing colorfabb with the Makerbot Gen5 3d Printers?


I have heard that Makerbot says using 3rd party filament in your gen 5 printer voids the warranty, not that they necessarily would know but I think in affect they are saying, if you smart extruder clogs with other peoples stuff, don't expect us to foot the bill for another smart extruder.

----------


## curious aardvark

well looking at the in depth reviews of the 5th gen, it wouldn't surprise me. 
They seem to be bloody awful printers, with a lot of issues.

----------


## richardphat

I am curious about the electrical conductivity. I am much more interested how well these thing perofrms with electroplating with chrome.  :Wink:

----------


## LambdaFF

> I am curious about the electrical conductivity. I am much more interested how well these thing perofrms with electroplating with chrome.


Yes, I was wondering about that too. I think if conductivity was great, they'd have advertized it.

I just received a 1,5kg roll of the bronzefill and man that is dense : for a casual looker, the roll looks half empty.

----------


## James___UK

That is freakin nice! How did they finish off the models in the picture?

----------


## richardphat

You can use a rock polisher. Toss that thing and leave it for 24 hours.

----------


## Geoff

> That is freakin nice! How did they finish off the models in the picture?


Wet and dry Sandpaper works well. Don't forget, these are still fused with plastic, so a rock tumbler as Richard suggested might be a bit rough, worth a try tho.

----------


## richardphat

Here is a video if any of you are curious

----------


## car3less

really nice...

----------


## Geoff

> Here is a video if any of you are curious


I think the dremel was a bit more effective than the rock tumbler IMO

----------


## James___UK

That looks easy enough to work with, nice to know there are a few options but I do have a dremel anyhow so that'd do nicely. Thanks for the info

----------


## curious aardvark

Also bear in mind the sensible way to use this stuff is to print a hollow model, knock a hole in the bottom and fill it with modelling clay (what colorfabb were doing at the tct show). This gives it weight and internal strength and preserves expensive filament. 

The rotary tool is the way to go. Quicker, easier to use and you can also use it to buff and polish as well as fine sand. 

What with my birthday next month and christmas the month after - I don't think I'll have any problems making a gift list of weird and wonderful filament this year :-)

Hmm, says this about the copper: 


> * *Testing showed reliable results using the all metal hot-ends, such as  the E3D and the Makerbot Replicator 2 hotend. Hotends which use a teflon  isolator coupler can generate adhesion to the copper filament possibly  leading to clogs and is there for not recommended for novice users yet.     *


Which is all us flashforge and makerbot dual clone users. bugger.

BUT it doesn't say the same for the bronze fill ! 
I'm hoping this is because it works with teflon and not because they just haven't got round to posting it :-) 
Having seen both filaments together - apart from the copper being slightly lighter in colour they were very similiar. 
You artistic types would probably think they were very different - That's not me :-)

----------


## James___UK

I'll leave experimentation to the hardcore users, my flashforge only recently arrived by mail so I've not even tried ABS yet!

----------


## Nptiming

Hi All- I have used the Bronze fill on my Printrbot Simple Metal (6x6 build platform). The stuff is incredible! It is definitely the best performing filament for my needs, that is available for desktop printers. I own a boutique watch brand and bought the printer to do some rapid prototyping. I was never expecting to have any 3d printed object be high definition. Rather I was just trying to get an idea, before I spent money going through the process of prototyping in steel. I have to say, this filament has far surpassed my wildest dreams. Upon following the finishing process on the manufacturer's website, my prints are immaculate. No print lines at all and shines just like bronze! this stuff is incredible!

----------


## curious aardvark

cool, always good to have feedback. 
Got any pictures of what you've made ?

----------

